# Santa has a New Breed of Deer



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

And somehow, one of these new creatures found their way into my living room!

I have named it a "Reinbull" and You are the ones that get to see the rare Reinbull first before the public does! He's very sweet, loves to give kisses, but has an attitude whenever the camera comes out. I don't think he likes to show off to much.





"No pictures please!"


"Why did I leave the North Pole?"


"Lady, I'm gonna eat that camera"


"Someone help me! Call Ms. Clause and tell her I made a mistake and I'll fly like a good Reinbull that I am"


"Rudolph, I'll never make fun of your nose again! Just please save me!"




I'm gonna see if He'll be a good deer for my scooter runs. Maybe I'll be lucky and he'll pull like a champ and replace that old last season dog that I had. Reinbulls ROCK!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH i love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

:clap:LOL.................:reindeer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol those ones are awesome lol!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I love your dog!! Reminds me of my first APBT.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome! Here's my Marley givin out reindeer rides.
:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahaha cute raindeer


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, he looks great!

I like those antlers better than the ones I have for my Rein~bulls!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ok the one where he's like "lady im gonna eat the camera" really looks like he is about to take your camera from you lmao.. so cute, and hes pretty!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

he looks as happy as mine did with it on....lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO~!!! Omg these pix are so awesome ~! 
I really need to stop looking at pix while drinking coffee ...
The things they tolerate from us .... none of them look very happy but for our amusement they will put up with the funny outfits and costumes hahaha
Thanks for sharing I love em ~!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww the poor little Reinbull. He looks so so sad.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LMFAO!!! We torture ours every year with Christmas headwear!


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL That's so cool


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey don't i know you from somewhere else!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

jcd said:


> Hey don't i know you from somewhere else!!


Hmmm.... Just maybe.  How are you and Bello doing???


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Hmmm.... Just maybe.  How are you and Bello doing???


excellant thanks!!

Here is Bellos happy face from last year


----------

